# Genesis of the T-28



## MIflyer (Dec 23, 2019)

Just think! It started with an R-1820 and then went back to it with the T-28B.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## PFVA63 (Dec 23, 2019)

Hi,
That's interesting. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2019)

Interesting!


----------

